# FL 55mm 1.2 or FD 50mm 1.2L?



## criza (Apr 18, 2012)

I am looking forward to get an EdMika Adapter, but first I'll have to get one of these old lenses.

Unfortunately I can't decide if I should seek for the FL 55mm 1.2 or the FD 50mm 1.2L (latter I actually received an offer for..).

Any comments about the IQ (differences) of these two lenses? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 7enderbender (Apr 19, 2012)

criza said:


> I am looking forward to get an EdMika Adapter, but first I'll have to get one of these old lenses.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't decide if I should seek for the FL 55mm 1.2 or the FD 50mm 1.2L (latter I actually received an offer for..).
> 
> Any comments about the IQ (differences) of these two lenses? Thanks in advance.



They're both excellent. The latter will likely be much more expensive. Let's hear how you decide. I'm still thinking about getting one of the conversion gets for these as well. I recently bought his adapter for my FD500 f/8. Fabulous quality.

My guess is that the 50L would be slightly better in image quality ( a friend of mine has it and it is truly outstanding). The 55 is unique just for it's slightly longer focal length and for the placement of the aperture ring. I can totally see reasons to lust after both ;-) Especially if you really are into the 50mm range like I am and like the build and feel of the old FD lenses.


----------



## ontarian (Apr 19, 2012)

criza said:


> I am looking forward to get an EdMika Adapter, but first I'll have to get one of these old lenses.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't decide if I should seek for the FL 55mm 1.2 or the FD 50mm 1.2L (latter I actually received an offer for..).
> 
> Any comments about the IQ (differences) of these two lenses? Thanks in advance.



I don't have a kit ready for the FD 50mm 1.2L yet and I still have many months of required development for it unfortunately. The FL 55 1.2 is a really unique lens and I'd also recommend considering the FD 55 1.2 chrome nose or SSC lenses http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180855493584?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1204wt_1413 and soon the Aspherical (expensive though) one as the kit for that comes out within a month. -Ed


----------



## Harley (Apr 19, 2012)

I love the FL 55mm. It's an absolute pleasure to shoot with. Right now I've got a shot from this lens in the Gura Gear World of COLOR contest:
http://bit.ly/HanHZZ
It is a 15 sec exposure of the MAX train in Portland, Oregon. 

P.S. Consider "liking" the Gura Gear page and vote for my photo! Voting is allowed once every 24 hrs thru April 22nd.


----------



## Jon Gilchrist (Apr 19, 2012)

I've got an FL 55/1.2 converted with one of Ed's kits and I *love* it. Super creamy bokeh. I've got another copy of the lens sitting on my desk waiting for conversion.

One of the first shots I took after converting the lens:


----------



## Neeneko (Apr 19, 2012)

I was going to wait for the aspherical kit to be completed first, but was going to post the same basic question across the three of them. The three lenses are old enough that finding a good direct comparison of them has been a little frustrating.

Still, I have had such a positive experience with my converted TS lens that I am sure I want to grab one of them.


----------



## ontarian (Apr 19, 2012)

Neeneko said:


> I was going to wait for the aspherical kit to be completed first, but was going to post the same basic question across the three of them. The three lenses are old enough that finding a good direct comparison of them has been a little frustrating.
> 
> Still, I have had such a positive experience with my converted TS lens that I am sure I want to grab one of them.



The Aspherical lens has greater contrast and less CA than the other two versions but costs 3x more. Bang for buck, nothing that can tackle extreme low light shooting comes close to the bargain that is the FL and base FD 55 1.2 lens versions.

Once my Aspherical kit is up and running I will do a full out shoot off between all four 55mm 1.2 lens versions.

I'm glad you are happy with your EdMika TS EOS kit experience, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Neeneko (Apr 19, 2012)

ontarian said:


> The Aspherical lens has greater contrast and less CA than the other two versions but costs 3x more. Bang for buck, nothing that can tackle extreme low light shooting comes close to the bargain that is the FL and base FD 55 1.2 lens versions.



Hrm. So I guess the question would be, are there any advantages to the FL or base FD version other then cost?



> Once my Aspherical kit is up and running I will do a full out shoot off between all four 55mm 1.2 lens versions.



That would make for a very cool post.


----------



## ontarian (Apr 19, 2012)

Other than looking very differently on the outside, image wise they are all very similar. Personally I'd take the FD 1.2 SSC for the latest coatings and look. 

One interesting thing about the Aspherical version, one of my 75k serial number lens copies is 10x more radioactive than my thorium element much sought after Concave front FD 35mm f/2. It makes sense since the chunk of thorium in the 1.2 lens is massive in comparison. My 126k serial number aspherical 55 is not radioactive so Canon must have dropped using it during the design run. That means I really have 5 55 1.2 designs to compare.


----------



## criza (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh no, I've overlooked the fact that there is no EdMika for the FD 50 1.2L! Hmm, well I could get it for 600$, but I've got no clue if this is a good price? Could anyone help me out here?

If the price is justifiable, I might get this lens, and look for probably a AE-1 to pair it with, as I know no other Canon SLR with FD mount. I was way too young when I shot the last time film ;-) (It was a Olympus, no SLR..), so it would be a real nice experience to start shooting film with this lens!


----------



## Neeneko (Apr 19, 2012)

Hrm, I had not heard that they used thorium in some of the lenses.

I wonder if that would impact photography outside the visible spectrum. I have been having pretty good luck using the TS lens for IR stuff (have not tried UV yet)


----------



## ontarian (Apr 19, 2012)

criza said:


> Oh no, I've overlooked the fact that there is no EdMika for the FD 50 1.2L! Hmm, well I could get it for 600$, but I've got no clue if this is a good price? Could anyone help me out here?
> 
> If the price is justifiable, I might get this lens, and look for probably a AE-1 to pair it with, as I know no other Canon SLR with FD mount. I was way too young when I shot the last time film ;-) (It was a Olympus, no SLR..), so it would be a real nice experience to start shooting film with this lens!



The FDn 50mm 1.2L goes for between 500-750 dollars depending on condition so the price is in the right ballpark. The FDn universal short prime conversion kit will fit the 50 1.2L when development is complete.



Screen Shot 2012-03-25 at 7.26.27 PM by Ontarian, on Flickr


----------



## gtog (Apr 19, 2012)

ontarian said:


> Other than looking very differently on the outside, image wise they are all very similar. Personally I'd take the FD 1.2 SSC for the latest coatings and look.
> 
> One interesting thing about the Aspherical version, one of my 75k serial number lens copies is 10x more radioactive than my thorium element much sought after Concave front FD 35mm f/2. It makes sense since the chunk of thorium in the 1.2 lens is massive in comparison. My 126k serial number aspherical 55 is not radioactive so Canon must have dropped using it during the design run. That means I really have 5 55 1.2 designs to compare.



I'm not quite sure of your count of 5 55mm f/1.2 since the Canon Camera Museum shows 6, which may also help explain your radioactivity observation.

The ten 5xmm f/1.2 lenses across the FL, FD, and nFD lens lines in chronological order are:


NameIntro DateIntro yenelements/groupsFL 58mm f/1.2 (I)3/196433,8007/5FL 58mm f/1.2 (II)3/196633,8007/5FL 55mm f/1.27/196836,3007/5FD 55mm f/1.23/197139,0007/5FD 55mm f/1.2 AL3/1971145,0008/6FD 55mm f/1.2 SSC3/197350,0007/5FD 55mm f/1.2 SSC AL3/1973147,0008/6FD 55mm f/1.2 SSC Aspherical3/197580,0008/6nFD 50mm f/1.2L10/198090,0008/6nFD 50mm f/1.212/198052,0007/650mm f/1.4 notes:   FL 50mm f/1.4 (II)5/196821,8007/6EF 50mm f/1.4 USM6/199349,0007/6

Note 1: There are 2 versions of the aspheric SSC FD lenses with very different prices but the same elements/groups construction -- perhaps a very different glass (and radioactivity) selection?

Note 2: The nFD non-L lens uses a 7/6 construction, like all the 50 f/1.4 lenses since 5/1968 and unlike all the other 5xmm f/1.2 lenses.

Note 3: I added the early and current f/1.4 to supplement Note 2 and show the yen for price comparisons.

I'd love to get an EdMika adapter or two, though the first lens I might try it on would be my FD 300mm f/5.6 SSC (the one with internal/rear focusing and a 55mm filter).

Keep up the great work ontarian!

G


----------



## ontarian (Apr 19, 2012)

Both versions I have are the SSC Aspherical with one being radioactive and the other not. I really should get my hands on the AL versions for testing but they cost more than the current modern EF 50mm 1.2L!


----------



## gtog (Apr 19, 2012)

criza said:


> ...
> If the price is justifiable, I might get this lens, and look for probably a AE-1 to pair it with, as I know no other Canon SLR with FD mount. I was way too young when I shot the last time film ;-) (It was a Olympus, no SLR..), so it would be a real nice experience to start shooting film with this lens!



The Canon F, A, and T lines had cameras that supported FD/nFD lenses. I would (and did) choose an A-1 over the AE-1. Check out the Canon Camera Museum for a host of others at: http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/camera/film/series_a.html

G


----------



## gtog (Apr 20, 2012)

ontarian said:


> Both versions I have are the SSC Aspherical with one being radioactive and the other not. I really should get my hands on the AL versions for testing but they cost more than the current modern EF 50mm 1.2L!



Strange, you would think a change of glass could have an impact on refractive index and corresponding change in lens curvature, even if minimal, and would earn a (I) vs (II) distinction at least. I thought that maybe the big price difference might have reflected a glass change and reduced expense of handling non-radioactive material. Maybe it was just an improved process for generating aspherical surfaces? The Canon Camera Museum isn't providing me any hints. If you figure it out, please post!

G


----------



## criza (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the thread contributors! I've learned some things..

Now I found a Canon FD 55mm f/1.2 SSC Aspherical lens, for 480 USD, and I am curious if it is a good price for this very lens? Anyone knows the usual street price?

And I just saw it in the thread: ontarian you mentioned this lens, wrote it is "expensive though" (how expensive? ), and also that a conversion kit will be ready within a month.

Buy or not? Thanks.

EDIT: I checked Ebay, and it goes for over 1000 USD, if this is the usual price I should immediately push the "buy now" button, but as it is an auction I am tempted to wait, maybe I'll get it for even less (or not at all)....


----------



## ontarian (May 15, 2012)

Quickly, hit buy it now. The kit is a week away from ready, I have a working prototype in my hand. 




criza said:


> Thanks for all the thread contributors! I've learned some things..
> 
> Now I found a Canon FD 55mm f/1.2 SSC Aspherical lens, for 480 USD, and I am curious if it is a good price for this very lens? Anyone knows the usual street price?
> 
> ...


----------



## criza (May 15, 2012)

ontarian said:


> Quickly, hit buy it now. The kit is a week away from ready, I have a working prototype in my hand.



Wait wait , the price at the moment is only at 215 USD! I would love to pay not more than that...Why pay the double, when I can (or can't) have it for the half? I know it's still cheap for 480 USD....isn't it?

EDIT: Hmmm...I need some more convincing words to push the button  Anyone, please?


----------



## funkboy (May 15, 2012)

criza said:


> Hmmm...I need some more convincing words to push the button  Anyone, please?



*STRONG BUY*


----------



## ontarian (May 15, 2012)

funkboy said:


> criza said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...I need some more convincing words to push the button  Anyone, please?
> ...



If you decide against, please PM me the link, One of my two lens copies was destroyed during testing by a careless drop.


----------



## criza (May 16, 2012)

ontarian said:


> If you decide against, please PM me the link, One of my two lens copies was destroyed during testing by a careless drop.


Ouch, I am sorry about the drop, and also that I bought it now. 8) Together with a A-1 from the same seller, so I can use the lens till your adapter is finished! Cheers.


----------

